# #10 mckellar cam



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I had previously sent a Post in regards to using a#10 Mckellar Solid Lift Cam shaft in my 455 Engine. I decided with all the advice to stay with that cam. My question is, does anyone know where I could get the technical information for that Camshaft. Specifically the lift and duration. Thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

google it, specs come up.


----------

